# What Screenwash?



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I need to refill my screenwash so am wondering what you guys all use, I usually just get the cheapest on offer at Halfrauds but went in today and found some Rain-X screenwash. Anyone used it? Any good? 
Cheers
Smeds


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use Audis own as I have heard stories of 'aftermarket' ones causing 'egg type' smells in the cabin. (something to do with a reaction between 2 different brands!) :?

Saj


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Lidl screen wash is very good, and only 89p..

Look at what is in screen wash, they are all the same pretty much..

I find the Lidl stuff great, there bulbs and window sealnt is also very good..


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Halfords double concentrated stuff is fine. I use about 1/2 litre a week.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I use Einszett Kristallklar, which is really concentrated and works really well


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I use the Halfords stuff i think the key is not to mix different types.

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> I use the Halfords stuff i think the key is not to mix different types.
> 
> DAZ


Yeo different types can react and give off very bad smells


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i hardly ever recommending stuff from autoglym, but their screenwash doesnt foam up and smells like green jell-o


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Went for the cheapo Halfords own brand, thanks to all for tips!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you know it's not good for your paint right?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope didn't know that, what's in it to cause damage?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

google halfords screenwash damage


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive had No paint damage whatsoever.

*SCARE STORIES* that's all


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

BLinky said:


> google halfords screenwash damage


Someone didn't wipe up screenwash off of their paintwork that dribbled down their door, just like those that don't wipe petrol spill up and that's a problem with that particular brand rather than user neglect how, they are all very similar? There was also no mention of mixing different brands which could have had an adverse chemical reaction. That's so funny. In my many years of experience I've never once had an issue with Halfords own and in fact it's generally better, less smearing, than the more expensive brands.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hasn't put me off using it, never had any trouble.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

not ever had problems with their DSG either, but would you want to put halfords screenwash onto your sealent/wax or one thats tested?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

The rain-x screenwash works brilliantly. I'm on my 2nd bottle. I totally flushed the whole system before first use. Rain-x has a slight wax content, so shouldn't be mixed with other screenwashes.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I use what ever my son brings home from work ......thats free!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

zakkiaz said:


> I use what ever my son brings home from work ......thats free!!!!!!!! :lol:


genius.


----------



## chris1234 (Jun 12, 2010)

My Personal favorite is einszett kristallklar premium - It leaves no smears, smells lovely, and does a good job of cleaning the windscreen.

www.einszett.co.uk


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Use distilled water in your washer bottle, it stops water marks on your windows and paint, especially if you live in a hard water area..


----------

